# Fat Jar Export: Could not find class-path entry for 'C:Java/jdk/mysql-connector-java-



## headgrowe (1. Aug 2009)

liebe freunde mein projekt funktioniert soweit gut 

doch jt möchte ich das ganze noch in eine .jar bringen....am besten mir hilfe von eclipse...
um das ganze auf einen sever zu bringen und im browser auszuführen...
ich mach immer eine runnable jar file is das gut so? hab aber auch das andere probiert

nur leider kommt beim erstellen der .jar der fehler...

JAR export finished with warnings. See details for additional information.
  Exported with compile warnings: ICQJJ/src/ICQJJ.java
  Jar export finished with problems. See details for additional infos.
    Fat Jar Export: Could not find class-path entry for 'C:Java/jdk/mysql-connector-java-5.1.8-bin.jar'


----------



## sparrow (2. Aug 2009)

headgrowe hat gesagt.:


> Fat Jar Export: Could not find class-path entry for 'C:Java/jdk/mysql-connector-java-5.1.8-bin.jar'



Sieht mir so aus, als wenn da beim Pfad hinter dem C: noch ein / fehlen könnte.
Bin mir als Linux-Nutzer allerdings nicht sicher


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Aug 2009)

Stimmt.


----------



## headgrowe (2. Aug 2009)

jep....bin mir nicht sicher ob ich, da es ein db prob is, nicht eher in diesem forumteil meine fragen beantworten lassen soll, also sry for dubblepost


----------

